# Ups and downs from Berlin



## wonshu (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi guys,

just wanted to introduce myself to this board, after all, there's a whole thread for it so why not use that?

After studying at some college I moved to Berlin and ever since have been working on getting my network up here. Turns out it's a lot harder and still I have a better network in the US than I do in Berlin, actually, it's slowly changing, but it sure took a whole lot longer that I hadn't thought about.

Anyway, so now I have a couple of theatres I work for regularly (I never even though of theater as a work opportunity!), I'm doing some work for a German TV station and a couple of composers have finally even in Germany realized that having someone to help is a good thing even if it means sharing a little bit of the money. But I do understand that you don't hire a guy you don't know out of the blue.

Anyway, so this patchwork of little jobs keeps me alive even though I have the feeling that focusing my energy could increase the momentum of my career, financially there really isn't any other way than what I'm doing now.

We shall see...

Oh yeah and some of the past work and/or demos are here:

http://www.hanshafner.de/wordpress/?page_id=10

OK, I'm not a heavy poster, but I'll try to take part as much as I can.

Cheers
Hans


----------



## Toxeen (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Hans,

Welcome aboard. 
I enjoyed the tracks on your page. Feel free to post any of your work in the members composition area - a great place to share your pieces and earn some constructive critics 'n comments.
You did some performances / recordings for Fabrizio ? Cool. Klein ist das Land :smile: I'm also living in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg / Weissensee). If you want to chat feel free to get in touch.

cheers!

-Boris


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 6, 2006)

Hans!!

What a great guy!!!!

If you're ever in Berlin, look up this this super musician/drummer/composer: he's just terrific.

Welcome man, to this Ã¼bercool hang-out. It's even better now that you're part of it. :razz:


----------



## gravehill (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe we should start thinking of a "Stammtisch" for all the Berlin based composers. You know, for networking, ideas and getting drunk


----------



## wonshu (Apr 6, 2006)

Anytime! I love meeting new people!

Hmm... Let's start a thread in the Off Topic area:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3307

Cheers
Hans


----------



## Count2Four123 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey, hey, Hans !

i guess, we had the same idea and almost the same timing ... hope we will have a great time here with all these cool people hanging out in a forum, that, if i had to describe it in just one word, i would call ... EXCITING !

talk soon

T. Rex


----------

